# vestibular disease :(



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The fact that he is crying is not a good sign.
I strongly suggest that you bring your dog into your Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I had an old Walker many years ago who suffered from idiopathic vestibulitis, and this does not sound like that. From what I understood at the time, the syndrome does not cause muscle weakness, but rather affects balance. You could actually see Jasper's eyeballs vibrating back and forth (no exaggeration). We found him in the middle of the night doing wild, falling circles covered in vomit and urine, petrified out of his wits. We brought him to the emergency vet, and he did get it under control, but it's been so long I don't remember if there was a prescribed treatment or if he had to suffer through it for a few days due to lack of one. I know it did improve.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our cat had a bout of vestibular disease years ago. He would be fine if I held him tight, but if I put him down or he started to move, it was like he was having a fit. I agree that you should take him to the vet. I am not sure if what you have is the same. Our cat recovered in a few days although he did walk crooked for awile.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had lots of animals with VS, no one ever cried. I would get him to the Vet.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, the crying at night sounds like a bad sign. My friends dog had VS and it did not cry either. I would also recommend taking him in to see the vet right away. Good luck! Keep us posted! Hopefully your dog gets better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy was diagnosed with VS. He had lost his balance and had a head tilt, but no rapid eye movement (another symptom).
His internal specialist put him on Prednisone and antibiotics since she said the symptoms could also be from an inner ear infection which is very hard to diagnose.

He didn't cry or seem very distressed. He did get better in a few days and recovered completely in about one week.

I think dramamine would help with any nausea he is having, but I think he needs a checkup and different medications most likely.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I replied earlier in the other thread you opened. 
This dog should be seen and treated by a vet.


----------



## kryan1108 (May 30, 2009)

thanks everyone for your replies! we got him some meclizine last friday and took him to the vet tuesday morning. im making another post for your input.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, My last G R had many bouts of V S, some very severe, she did cry in some but she recovered remarkably with love and care. The most comforting thing for her when it was at its worst was one of her light blankets over her head, I dont believe it was pain that made her cry but the giddy feeling as when we blocked the world out with the blanket she stopped crying and settled. Then she would be okay after a while and be able to waddle around a bit. She adaped incredibly as she couldnt turn corners so she couldnt turn into the front room from the hallway so she would walk past it a few steps and then revverse in!!!! What a clever girl! We kept lights low, surroundings quiet and calm as possible and made sure she had a pillow to keep her head propped up, she only had steroids the first time, we nursed her through the others and she sailed through like a trooper. Try the same routines and see if they help, definately the blanket and dim light. :crossfing __________________


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How is your dog doing now???


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, any updates? I hope he is doing better!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. I've had several GRs with idopathic vestibular disorder and my experiences have been like those of Elly who posted on this thread. We also had great success with keeping things dim, calm and quiet. Nursing and love made all the difference each and every time. Some of the GRs would "bounce back" in short amounts of time. Katie's biggest episode, the scariest one, took about a month until full recovery but she was back to herself 100% with the exception of a residual head tilt she used to compensate for her input and balance needs. 
My best advice to you: keep things dim to decrease agitation and cognitive dissonance. Provide water little and often. 
Two of our goldens were like yours, and my "hovering" could be more alarming to them. So what we did at night is I slept on the couch and watched. I was near and ready to help but not constantly petting or the like. Does that make sense?
Sorry if I'm not coherant. having a hard day with my own beloved golden today.
HUGS to you and please let us know how it's going
Sarah


----------

